# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  क्या दो ग्लास पानी कम कर सकता है आपका वजन

## Krishna

पानी वैसे तो स्वास्थ्य से लेकर सौंदर्य तक के लिए सबसे गुणकारी दवा है, लेकिन इसी पानी को अगर थोड़ा गर्म करके यानी गुनगुने पानी के रूप में प्रयोग में लाया जाए तो यह शरीर के लिए और भी लाभप्रद साबित होता है

दो-चार किलो वजन कम करने के लिए सिर्फ डाइट ही काफी नहीं बल्कि इसके लिए थोड़ा सा प्रयास भी जरूरी हैं। वजन कम करने का सरल और सस्ता तरीका है दो ग्लास पानी। आइए आपको बताते हैं दो ग्लास पानी से वजन कैसे कम किया जा सकता हैं।

----------


## Krishna

हर रोज खाने से पूर्व दो ग्लास पानी पीने से वज़न कम हो सकता है। शोधों में भी ये बात साबित हो चुकी है कि खाने से पूर्व दो ग्लास पानी पीने से भूख कम हो जाती है और फिर आप खाने में कम कैलोरीज़ का सेवन करते हैं।
यदि आप दिन में कम से कम तीन बार खाना खाने से पूर्व दो ग्लास पानी पीएंगे तो निश्चित तौर पर आप अपने वजन पर नियंत्रण कर सकेंगे ।

----------


## Krishna

इतना ही नहीं इससे आप किसी भी तरह के साइड इफेक्ट से भी बच सकेंगे।
आमतौर पर प्रतिदिन भोजन से आधे घंटे पूर्व कम से कम दो गिलास पानी पीने से आप ढाई किलो तक वजन कम कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

दरअसल, वजन का बढ़ना आपकी खुराक पर भी निर्भर करता हैं कि आप दिन भर में कितनी खुराक लेते हैं। यदि आप खुराक ज्यादा लेंगे और शारीरिक रूप से सक्रिय नहीं है तो आपका वजन बढ़ेगा।
हालांकि खाने से पहले पानी पीने से आपको कुछ समस्याएं भी हो सकती हैं जैसे आपका वजन तेजी से घटने लगता हैं।

----------


## Krishna

यदि आप वाकई अपना वजन कम करना चाहते हैं तो आपको कम कैलरी वाली और कम चीनी वाले पेय पदार्थ लेने चाहिए साथ ही अधिक से अधिक पानी पीना चाहिए। इसके साथ ही चीनी वाले बोतल बंद पदार्थों से भी बचना चाहिए।
गुनगुने पानी को भी स्वास्थ्य के लिए बेहतरीन नुस्खा माना जाता हैं, यह वजन कम करने का सरल और सस्ता तरीका है।

----------

